

Frontpage Hacker News = 10K views roughly - naithemilkman
http://pragmaticstartup.wordpress.com/2011/03/12/hacker-news-effect/

======
AdamGibbins
Another way to get frontpage - blog about getting on the frontpage.

~~~
naithemilkman
Its not working!! :)

